# Black spots on tongue



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

It's very common in goldens and even some labs. It's just a deposit of pigment. It's nothing to worry about at all. Tyson has one on the back of his tongue that you can only see if his tongue is hanging way out. My cousins' black lab has a huge one on his tongue.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It is perfectly normal, just pigment...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My dog doesn't have a "sweet spot" but I know a lot of Goldens do. Before I knew Goldens had that spot, I thought only Chows did (or dogs with Chow ancestry)


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My pitbull has a "treat spot" but my Golden doesn't.

It's more common than you think.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

My Golden Retriever, Tucker, has 3 treat spots on his tongue:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Both Caue and Oak have treat spots. Oakly's is way back so I don't see it often.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My Danny had one under his tongue when he came in as a foster pup, then right after he turned two, he had one on his tongue that grew into a decent treat spot.

I thought it was dirt at first, or a leaf because it was October when I noticed it. But it wouldn't wipe off. LOL


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Buzz has one.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Rowan has one! It's pretty small and looks like a tongue freckle.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Cosmo has a bunch, including some on his gums. One on the middle of his tounge is growing as he's growing.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

They definitely seem to be very common. Before I started visiting this forum, I had no idea that they could be called "treat spots" - as soon as I heard that, I thought it was so appropriate!

Katie has one, too. Far back on her tongue. Paddy doesn't have one, but like Cosmo, he does have one on his gums! 

"Treat spots" that has to be one of my favourite things I have learned on this forum!

Kim


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very common, btw.  

No spots on Jacks' tongue yet, but he has pigment on the whites of his eyes. If I ever lose him somewhere, I know that is going on his sign - he has smudgy eyes and he twitch-sneers when you stroke the sides of his face. 

My Danny's tongue was very splotchy. And because he had a triple coat when he was young, everyone thought he was part chow.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Copley has one, and I love it when he yawns so I can see it. It makes me smile.


----------

